# Shrew for sale



## 730waters (Jan 9, 2010)

Posting this for a friend , his name is John and he has a Shrew that he said was 54inches long , 65lbs. at 27inches. I have seen him shoot it and it punches pretty good. Looks like it would be a good treestand or blind bow. That is all I know about the bow. He is asking $200 for the bow. Do not contact me. Contact John,his cell is 706-200-7000.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 9, 2010)

That sounds like one of those "too good to be true" deals.  Is this a LaClair Shrew?  Those sell for $1000.  Any photos?


----------



## robert carter (Jan 9, 2010)

Heck of a deal. I`d like to see some pics if possible.Thanks,RC.


----------



## 730waters (Jan 9, 2010)

Just as I said , I don't know anything other than he said it was a "Shrew". Call him on his cell.  He might be able to email pics of the bow.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Let me see if I can be of some help here.

*I* am the original owner of this bow. I believe I bought the bow in 1995 if memory serves me correctly. I'd have to have Ron LaClair check records to be  certain.

I also know the owner. Johnboy is a good friend of mine. He aquired the bow from my brother in law who aquired it from me. so it has actually had 3 owners total.

Here's whats throwing you guys off. The "SHREW" you guys are used to seeing is NOT the shrew Johns selling. This bow was the original shrew design. Not like the samurais, chameleons or super shrews. It's called a "tiger shrew" the limbs are tiger laminated ( I THINK red elm, walnut and osage. But lammed up like acadian woods spliced limbs). The handle is dished forward, the limb design is not R/D it's deflex rebent meaning the end 8-10 " have an almost semi static bend placed in them. It made for a very pointable bow. and extremely light in hand bow (as in lighter than todays shrews) and a moderately easy to shoot short bow. But doesn't allow for long draws at all. If memory serves me she's also a shade on the heavy side. something like 65#s@26or27"  

It's not "todays super shrew samurai" not even todays shrew design. But nonetheless the bow was bought from Ron LaClairs traditional archery shoppe and the bow is called a "tiger shrew". It was also bought around 15 years ago so todays shrew prices have no relation at all here.

730 and Johnboy aint tryin to jerk no chains. I'll stake my word on that. I Dunno 730 (believe You Johns uncle aintcha?) But I do know John Williamson. And Johnboys a good guy. Even know the bow and killed six deer with it.

OH! P.S> just leave the short lil joker a message. He don't ever answer that cell phone! Specially when ya need him to 5 minutes ago


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 10, 2010)

...and thats the rest of the story.


----------



## 730waters (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Lance! Sorry if there was any confusion on this bow. I am doing it for John who IS a friend and also my Niece's husband. With that kind of history on this bow and  if it fit me ,I would be the next owner! But, alas the drawlength is too short for me.  I've never met you  but thanks again Lance. Leave one or two deer next year  for John, he's had  a hard time this year!!! LOL
D.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 12, 2010)

No prob. Marty. I could clearly see where someone would get a red flag raised. BTW I need to talk to you about Bows sometime this summer.


----------

